# XGA TFT Bildschirm



## chris_sit (22. Dezember 2002)

hi leute,

ich spiel mit dem gedanken, mir ein notebook zu kaufen.
nun gibts bei einigen den zusatz *XGA* beim bildschirm, was genau hat das zu bedeuten?!

danke für aufklärung 

chris


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (22. Dezember 2002)

Guckst du google:

XGA
Short for Extended Graphics Array, a high-resolution graphics standard introduced by IBM in 1990. XGA was designed to replace the older 8514/A video standard. It provides the same resolutions (640 by 480 or 1024 by 768 pixels), but supports more simultaneous colors (65 thousand compared to 8514/A's 256 colors). In addition, XGA allows monitors to be non-interlaced.


----------



## chris_sit (22. Dezember 2002)

ne antwort in bezug auf sinnvoll oder nicht wäre mir lieber gewesen, trotzdem danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. Dezember 2002)

XGA heißt in den meisten Fällen, dass die Monitorauflösung bei 1024*768 Pixeln liegt...


----------

